# Wire color that operates blinker



## Desert dweller (Oct 7, 2017)

What the wire colors that control blinkers? I replaced flasher that got hazards working. Replaced fuses still no blinkers. I replaces multi signal switch no change. But did notice greend wire ,a red wire, and a blue wire in column had been jacked. 

The guy I got car from said the person before him had tried to reroute horn and add button for it on top of the coumn. 

Also I found a toggle switch wired and tucked behind metal panel by fuse box. Red wire that goes to a cluster of wires to right of steering column. 

Took it to shop for estimate today. Was told since it was a hack job they'd charge me double for repair on labor. I could have shop do it or "drive it off a cliff" in shop owners words.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If that's the shop owner's attitude, I think I would be looking for any place to fix my car! You can get the wire colors in the exterior lighting wiring diagram for your vehicle in the factory service manual. Nico Club's website has whole, FSM downloads available for free. If you need further help, then please provide a year and model of your vehicle. I'm not sure if the wiring colors are the same for every B14 Sentra and 200SX.


----------



## Desert dweller (Oct 7, 2017)

It's 96 Nissan GLe 4 door stick shift.


----------



## Desert dweller (Oct 7, 2017)

Since the new flasher got hazards working I think it's some where between there and the column.


----------

